# Knight Waived



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Where do you think the "legendary" Travis Knight ends up?What about Matt Carroll?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Has Travis used up his college eligibility? If not, he can go to Louisville and play a season for Pitino.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Travis Knight will sign with Harlem Globetrotters, resurrect his career, then sign with the Memphis Grizzlies and lead them to the championship.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> Travis Knight will sign with Harlem Globetrotters, resurrect his career, then sign with the Memphis Grizzlies and lead them to the championship.


He's not good enough for the Trotters. He would have to play for the Washington Generals. Is Red Klotz still around? If not, maybe Knight could play point guard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why wasn't his expiring contract traded? I'm baffled.

-Petey


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

I never really thought soo many people would care bout such a bad player! Who cares where he goes and why! Lets all move on.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Has Travis used up his college eligibility? If not, he can go to Louisville and play a season for Pitino.


Funny!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny!


Well, Rick made Knight a multimillionaire. It's the least Travis could do.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> I never really thought soo many people would care bout such a bad player! Who cares where he goes and why! Lets all move on.


How dare you diss a legend like Knight?!:upset: 

......

  :laugh: :grinning:  :grinning:   :yes:


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Wow another one bites the dust. The question is, how on earth does Michael Bradley get _payed_ to play basketball. He'd have to pay me to watch him!


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Why wasn't his expiring contract traded? I'm baffled.
> 
> -Petey


cuz our Gm is an idiot


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

knight was horrible im glade he got waived


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Expiring contracts have value in the NBA. This is why I hate the Knicks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Expiring contracts have value in the NBA. This is why I hate the Knicks.


Pretty sure him and Ward could have netted a pretty decent player, close to a max contract player even.

-Petey


----------

